# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Ծլնգի, Բարեկամի և ivy-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Ծլնգը սկսում է,  Բարեկամը` շարունակում, ես էլ ավարտում եմ։

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք էստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելու համար գրանցվեք էստեղ:

Քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.06.2018), Բարեկամ (29.06.2018), Գաղթական (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Տրիբուն (30.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Առավոտյան 11:15 աշխարհը շուռ եկավ։ Հենց այդպես, վերցրեց ու շուռ եկավ, առանց որևէ մեկին հարցնելու։ Իսկ ինքը այդ աշխարհը լքել դեռ չէր պատրաստվում, ուրեմն իր աշխարհն էլ էր շրջված։ Սրճի սեղանը հայտնվել էր պատին, իր նստած բազկաթոռը՝ առաստաղին։ Սա շատ անհարմար էր դարձնում սրճի հետևից ձեռք մեկնելը, այնպես որ որոշեց դեռ սուրճ չխմել։

Մտքովն ոչինչ չանցավ, թե այս շրջված աշխարհում ինչ անի։ Այդ պատճառով էլ մնաց տեղում նստած մի որոշ ժամանակ։ Հետո ծարավեց ու որոշեց գնալ խոհանոց՝ ծորակից ջուր խմելու։ Խոհանոցը չկար, տեղն արտադրամաս էր. մարդիկ անթիվ անհամար շարված հաստոցների դիմացը կանգնած ինչ-որ բան էին մշակում։ Ու այդ բոլորը՝ դիմացի պատին։

— Հմմմմ... պետք է զանգել Պետրային, երեկ իրար հետ էինք գնացել բար։

Ձեռքը տարավ գրպանը, որ հանի հեռախոսը, բայց գրպանում միայն մի փափկամազիկ իր էր։ Բռնեց արագ դուրս քաշեց։ Գլուխ ունեցող մի կենդանի էր, ով վախեցած աչքերով իրեն էր նայում։ Կենդանին դողալով բացեց բերանն ու վախեցած ձայնով ասաց՝ մա-մա։ Ձեռքից միանգամից բաց թողեց գազանիկին։ «Զարթնել է պետք», — մտածեց ինքն իրեն ու անջատված քայլեց դեպի զուգարան։ Զուգարանի դուռը բացելուց հետո հայտնվեց ծովափին։ Սա այդքան էլ վատ չէր, միայն թե պետք էր հասկանալ, թե ինչու առաստաղից կախված ծովը չի թափվում գլխին։

— Տեսնես հիմա Պոնչը ի՞նչ ա անում։ Ինքը հաստատ կիմանար թե ուր զուգարան գնալ...

Հավանական դռան կողմից աղմուկ-աղաղակներ եկան։ Քայլեց դեպի ձայները։ Միջանցքը կոնաձև էր. պատերը բոլոր կողմերից նեղանում էի դեպի կատարյալ շրջանաձև դուռը։ Բռնակ ոչ մի տեղ չէր երևում։ Ձեռքը դրեց դռանն ու փորձեց հրել, բայց ձեռքը անարգել դռան մեջ ընկղմվեց, ինքն էլ որոշեց ձեռքի հետևից քայլել։ Այս տարօրինակ դռան մեջից դուրս եկավ մարդկանցով լի մի հրապարակ, որը զարմանալիորոն ո՛չ առաստաղին էր, ո՛չ էլ պատերին։

----------

Alphaone (02.07.2018), boooooooom (01.07.2018), ivy (03.07.2018), LisBeth (02.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (30.06.2018), Sambitbaba (04.07.2018), Արէա (02.07.2018), Բարեկամ (30.06.2018), Տրիբուն (30.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հրապարակում շոգ էր։ Գլխավերևում երկու արև կար, երրորդն էլ նոր էր ծագում շենքերի հետևից։ Մտածեց զուգարանի առաստաղի մասին, ուր կարելի էր գլխիվեր սուզվել, բայց շրջանաձև դուռն այլևս տեղում չէր, այն բոլորվել էր հրապարակի աշտարակի ժամացույցի 11։30-ի շուրջն ու զմռսվել, ինքն էլ՝ բազմամարդ ամբոխի մեջ, ուր շարժվելու ոտնաչափ անգամ չկար, հեղձուցիչ տոթն էլ վրան։  

- Ուղիղ կեսօրին անձրև է գալու, - ասաց դիմացի տիկինն ու շրջվեց՝ ժպտալու։ Նա հաստ շուրթեր ուներ և ձիու թախծոտ աչքեր, որոնց ծանր արտևանունքները վստահություն ներշնչող դանդաղությամբ իջան այտերին և, չգիտես ինչու, արցունքի մի խոշոր կաթիլ դողացրին։ 

- Մա՛-մա՛, - կողքի պարոնի ականջի մազափնջից դուրս պրծավ փափկամազիկ գազանիկն ու նույն ակնթարթում կուլ տվեց կաթիլը։ Գազանիկը պլշեցրեց աչքերն ու սկսեց փքվել ու աճել, մինչև որ գծագրվեցին ծանոթ դիմագծեր։

- Պո՞նչ, ես էլ քեզ էի փնտրում, լսի, մեռնում եմ, ու՞ր կարամ գնամ զուգարան ։

Պոնչը, որ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի էր փքվում՝ նմանվելով տատասկախոզ-ձկան, ակնապիշ նայում էր ընկերոջը, մինչև որ աչքերն այնքան լայնացան, որ դարձան կատարյալ շրջանակներ, իսկ բիբերը ձևափոխվեցին զուգարանակոնքի սև նշանակի։

Արդեն գիտեր, թե ինչ պիտի աներ․ մատով թույլ դիպչեց բիբին և անարգել ընկղմվեց մեջը։ 

Պոնչի աչքերի մեջ անտառ էր, անտառի խորքում՝ մի հին ու գողտրիկ խրճիթ։ 
Հիշեց, որ անցած օրը բարում Պոնչը Պետրային համոզում էր թողնել այս ոչուփուչ աշխարհը, ուր ամեն ինչ այնպես ձանձրալիորեն դասավորված է ու կանոնավոր, և քաշվել վայրի բնություն, պլաստիկ հարմարություններից հեռու։

Փոքրուց սիրում էր միզել բնության մեջ։ Այդպես մի տեսակ ճիշտ էր զգում ու բնական, մասը բնության շրջապտույտի, նույնիսկ գործի տեղը, երբ հարմար առիթ էր լինում, չէր զրկում իրեն այդ հաճույքից։

Մի քիչ անհարմար զգալով Պոնչի երազանքի մեջ բնական կարիքները հոգալու հանգամանքից՝ ընտրեց մի ծառ, և նույն պահին իրեն միացավ հորդառատ անձրևի խշշոցը։ Հետ նայեց․ աշտարակի ժամացույցն ազդարարում էր  ուղիղ ժամը 12:00։

----------

ivy (03.07.2018), Sambitbaba (04.07.2018), Արէա (02.07.2018), Տրիբուն (04.07.2018)

----------


## ivy

Բարը մարդաշատ էր, շարժվելու տեղ չկար․ ուրիշ բան սպասելի էր չէր ուրբաթ երեկոյան Շվաբինգում։ 
Հեռախոսի էկրանին հայտնվեց Պոնչի հաղորդագրությունը՝ փափկամազ ինչ-որ մոնստրի ավատարով․ 
_Ay snob, eli Schwabingnerum es qcac?? )))_
Մատները արագ կտկտրացրեց հեռախոսին.
_Ինչքան ասեմ՝ էդ տրանսլիտիդ վերջ տուր ։)_
_Արա, հերիք չի՞ գլխիս մամայություն անես, ըհն, սենց լա՞վ ա։_
_Մամայություն չի, ծնողություն ա, սեքսիստ ջան։_ 
_Arrraaa de paxar eee.. .... .._

Էսպրեսո պատվիրեց․ Պետրայի գալուն դեռ մի կես ժամ կար։ Սուրճի հետ սովորականի պես ջուր էլ բերեցին։ Ձեռքը նոր էր մոտեցրել բաժակին, երբ կողքից անցնող, կատարները տաք ջահելները կպան իրեն ու սեղանին՝ թափելով թե սուրճը, թե ջուրը։ Ներողություն-ջան-ջիգյար, էսկողմ-էնկողմ, Պետրայի հայտնվելու պահը բաց թողեց։
- Լրիվ թաց ես,- իրենից անկախ արտաբերեց՝ տեսնելով ոտքից գլուխ թրջված կնոջը;
- Սա քո ողջո՞ւյնն էր, թե ինձ չգրկելու պատճառաբանությունը,- ծիծաղելով ասեց Պետրան։
- Խոստովանե՞լ էի, որ դու թաց մազերով շատ սիրուն ես, արի մոտս,- ու ձեռքերը բացեց՝ կնոջն ընդառաջ։
- Չէ, դու ինձ թրջված դեռ տեսած չկայիր և չէիր էլ տեսնի, եթե էս եղանակի տեսությունը չխաբեր․ իբր թե անձրևը կեսգիշերին էր գալու,- ու տաք գրկախառնությունից հետո ծիծաղելով շարունակեց,- բայց ոնց որ թե դու էլ ջրվելու լավ առիթներ ես ունեցել, սեղանիդ վիճա՜կը․․․
Պետրայի ծիծաղն ընդարձակում էր բարի նեղ մթնոլորտը, պատերը հալչում էին, այցելուների ձայներն աղոտանում։ Իսկ աչքերը լույս էին բերում․ գլխավերևում արդեն երկու չէ, երեք արև էր։
- Վաչ, ո՞ւր ես, գալիս եմ,- հեռախոսում Պոնչի ձայնն էր։
- Ըմմմ․․․ Պետրայի հետ եմ։
- Էդ էն ծիտ կոլեգադ չի՞, ընտիր ա, տեղն ասա։
- Հաստատ ուզում ես գա՞լ․․․
Պոնչից էդքան հեշտ ազատվողը չէր։ Հայաստանից մնացած ատավիզմներից էր։ Վերջիններից ու պինդ կպածներից։ Գուցե նույնիսկ սիրելի դարձածներից։ 
"Death in the Afternoon" պատվիրեց, հետո, քանի դեռ Պոնչը Պետրային աշխարհիկ կյանքի ոչնչությունն էր բացատրում ու համոզում հեռանալ վայրի բնության գիրկը (իր հե՞տ), իրար հետևից ինչ-որ շոթեր վերցրեց։ Հաստ շուրթերով մատուցողը թախծոտ ձիու հայացքով իրեն էր նայում։ 
- Վա՞չ, լա՞վ ես, ես ստեղ իմ երազանքներից եմ խոսում, դու մի գլուխ կոնծում ես։
- Կներես, բայց ինձ հիմա միզել ա պետք․․․ վատագույն դեպքում՝ երազանքիդ մեջ։
- Արի դու գնա զուգարան, հա՞։ Ուրեմն սենց ուղիղ գնում ես, թեքվում ես ձախ, դուռը բացում ես, դիմացդ՝ ծովի նկար ա, աջ չթեքվես, խոհանոցն ա, ես էլ սխալմամբ տեղ մտա․ հո խոհանոց չէ՜ր, մի կարգին արտադրամա՜ս․․․
- Շան հաչոցը կտրեցիր, Պոնչ․․․
- Էլի անցաք ձեր լեզվի՞ն,- Պետրայի աչքերից առաջվա նման լույս էր կաթում։
Տեղից վեր կացավ, նայեց դիմացը․ պատի ժամացույցը ցույց էր տալիս 11։15, դա վերջինն էր, ինչ տեսավ։

- Վա՞չ, Վա՛չ, ջուր խմե՞ս։
Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Պետրան էլ է շուռ եկել․ հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել նրան՝ գլխի վայր շրջված։
- Աչքերս․․․ Որտե՞ղ ենք։ Ու ե՞րբ ենք։
- Հիմա ենք։ Ու էստեղ ենք։
Ամեն ինչ աղոտ էր երևում, բայց սրճի սեղանը կարծես թե դեռ պատին էր, իսկ որտե՞ղ էր բազկաթոռը։ Ձեռքը տարավ Պետրայի մազերին․
- Չորացել են։
- Էլի թրջե՞մ։
- Հա, բայց էլ էդ բարը չենք գնում։
- Դժվար էլ թե մեզ էնտեղ ներս թողնեն։
- Ինչի՞, Պոնչի քիթմռութն եմ ջարդե՞լ։ Ասում ես՝ էդ ինչ անտառներ էիք գնո՞ւմ․․․
Պետրան նորից ծիծաղեց, ու աշխարհը վերջապես հետ եկավ իր տեղը։ Հենց էդպես վերցրեց ու հետ շրջվեց։
Հեռախոսը ծնգաց, էկրանին հայտնվեց փափկամազ ավատարը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.07.2018), Sambitbaba (04.07.2018), Արէա (03.07.2018), Բարեկամ (03.07.2018), Տրիբուն (04.07.2018)

----------


## ivy

Մի բան ստացվե՞ց ։)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի բան ստացվե՞ց ։)


Ինձ թվում ա՝ վատ չէր  :Smile: 

Ծլնգը զարգացումների լայն սպեկտր բացեց, որը ես, կարծում եմ, թողեցի նույնը կամ մի քիչ ավելի շեշտված մակարդակում, ու էդ մակարդակներից Այվին բարեհաջող բոլորին իջեցրեց գետնին, իրենց տեղը  :Jpit:  

Կոնկրետ իմ գրածի մասին կասեմ, որ գրելիս չգիտեի ինչ եմ գրելու, նախադասությունը սկսելիս՝ ոնց եմ ավարտելու, ոնց գրվեց, էնպես էլ գնաց, բայց աշխատեցի չփչացնել առաջին մասի հնարավորությունները, որոնց վրա Այվին արդեն ցրցամ էր տվել ինչ-որ չափով։

Իմ կարծիքով հաջող էր ստացվել մի մասը մյուսի մեջ incorporation-ը, մանրամասն օգտագործվել էին համարյա բոլոր մանրուքները, ահագին զվարճալի էր էդ օգտագործման շուրջ ստեղծագործելը  :Smile:

----------

ivy (03.07.2018), Sambitbaba (04.07.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ: ես մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի... :Love:

----------

ivy (04.07.2018), Բարեկամ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ: ես մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի...


Ինչ լավ ա, որ կարդացող եղավ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (04.07.2018), Sambitbaba (04.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էլ կարդացի, բայց մեռնեմ թե բան հասկացա

----------

Gayl (04.07.2018), ivy (04.07.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես էլ կարդացի, բայց մեռնեմ թե բան հասկացա


Հըմ, ոչ մի բա՞ն

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ կարդացի, բայց մեռնեմ թե բան հասկացա


Սահմանափակ երևակայություն ունես դա համատ էլ չես հասկացել:
Կարող ա շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու սահուն ա շարադրված, բայց էս ամբողջի ինչը հասկանանք? վերջապես գնաց միզելու, թե հրապարակը ոչ առաստաղին էր ու ոչ էլ պատերին?
Ինչքան ուզեն կարան խորանան, բայց խորանալու իմաստ չկա: Փորձ է արվել բարդ հասկացվող ֆանտազիայով լի, ինչ որ բան շարադրել ու կարծում եմ չի ստացվել:

----------


## ivy

Երրորդ մասը իրական պատկեր է` բարում հանդիպում ու որոշակի պատճառներով երկար կոնծելուց հետո` անջատում, որի արդյունքում կիսաերազային վիճակների ձևով ծնվում են առաջին երկու հատվածների պատկերները, որոնց բոլոր դետալները վերցված են բարում իրական հանդիպումից. ոնց որ թե չկար բարդ բան ։)

----------

Alphaone (05.07.2018), Բարեկամ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սահմանափակ երևակայություն ունես դա համատ էլ չես հասկացել:
> Կարող ա շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու սահուն ա շարադրված, բայց էս ամբողջի ինչը հասկանանք? վերջապես գնաց միզելու, թե հրապարակը ոչ առաստաղին էր ու ոչ էլ պատերին?
> Ինչքան ուզեն կարան խորանան, բայց խորանալու իմաստ չկա: Փորձ է արվել բարդ հասկացվող ֆանտազիայով լի, ինչ որ բան շարադրել ու կարծում եմ չի ստացվել:


Գայլ, ճիշտ ես ասում, իմաստներ պետք չէր փնտրել, որովհետև չկային։ Երևակայության խաղեր էին ընդամենը, ինչը տարբեր ձևերով կարող ա ընկալվի․ մեկը հաճույք ստանա, մյուսն ընդհանրապես բան չհասկանա, երրորդին՝ հետաքրքիր չլինի, չորրորդն էլ կեսից թելը կորցնի։

----------

Gayl (04.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Երրորդ մասը իրական պատկեր է` բարում հանդիպում ու որոշակի պատճառներով երկար կոնծելուց հետո` անջատում, որի արդյունքում կիսաերազային վիճակների ձևով ծնվում են առաջին երկու հատվածների պատկերները, որոնց բոլոր դետալները վերցված են բարում իրական հանդիպումից. ոնց որ թե չկար բարդ բան ։)


Այվի էնքան խառն ա, որ երկրորդ նախադասությունը կարդալու ժամանակ առաջինն արդեն մոռացած ես լինում:
Դե հա բնականաբար Դանթեի Դժողքը չի, որ կարդալուց ստոպ տանք, փորձեմք մարսել ու էլի շարունակենք կարդալ: 
Ոնց ուզում եսխորացի, կողքերը պտտվի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչեր արա մեկա պրիմիտիվ խառնաշփոթ ա ու անհետաքրքիր: 
Օրինակ էն մա_մա ասող փափկամազիկ գազանիկը ով մազերի միջից դուրս եկավ, փքվեց ու դա Պոնչն էր:ճճճճճ լավ էլի :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Օրինակ էն մա_մա ասող փափկամազիկ գազանիկը ով մազերի միջից դուրս եկավ, փքվեց ու դա Պոնչն էր:ճճճճճ լավ էլի


բա ասում ես չես հասկացել  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> բա ասում ես չես հասկացել


Որ կարդում վերջացնում ես անկախ քեզանից ասում ես «հա, յանըմ ինչ?»: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ երևակայությանը խաղերը մի քիչ հետաքրքիր պիտի լինի: Ինքն իրանով բարդություն չկա, բայց տեղ_տեղ նորից ես կարդում, որովհետև վերևի հատվածն արդեն մոռացած ես լինում, իսկ հասկանալուց հետո մտածում ես, բայց արժէր էս մտքի համար մի անգամ էլ հետ գնալ ու նորից կարդալ?
Ինձ թվում ա լավ կլինի Ծլնգը շարունակի ու վերջացնի իր գրածը: Էն տպավորություննա, որ ինադու փորձելա շարունակողներին բարդ դրության մեջ դնել: Եթե էդպես չի ուրեմն թող շարունակի տեսնենք ինչ ա վերջը ստանալու?

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Որ կարդում վերջացնում ես անկախ քեզանից ասում ես «հա, յանըմ ինչ?»: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ երևակայությանը խաղերը մի քիչ հետաքրքիր պիտի լինի: Ինքն իրանով բարդություն չկա, նայց տեղ_տեղ նորից ես կարդում, որովհետև վերևի հատվածն արդեն մոռացած ես լինում, իսկ հասկանալուց հետո մտածում ես, բայց արժէր էս մտքի համար մի անգամ էլ հետ գնալ ու նորից կարդալ?
> Ինձ թվում ա լավ կլինի Ծլնգը շարունակի ու վերջացնի իր գրածը: Էն տպավորություննա, որ ինադու փորձելա շարունակողներին բարդ դրության մեջ դնել: Եթե էդպես չի ուրեմն թող շարոնակի տեսնենք ինչ ա վերջը ստանալու?


Գայլ ջան, անկեղծ ասած՝ ես կոնկրետ զուտ գրելու պրոցեսից եմ հաճույք ստացել, որը դու անվանեցիր "սահուն ու պրոֆեսիոնալ շարադրանք", չնայած կարող ա կոնկրետ իմ մասը նկատի չունեիր, բայց ամեն դեպքում դա էլ նպատակ կարող էր լինել։ Հետո ֆենթըզի ժանրը էն ժանրերից ա, որ կարող ա ստեղծի աբստրակտ անիմաստություններ։ Նենց որ էնպես չի կամ միշտ չի, որ ամեն ստեղծագործություն պարտադիր հետաքրքիր սյուժե կամ խելոք մտային եզրահանգումների պիտի բերի։ Երբեմն զուտ էսթետիկական/գեղարվեստական պատկերներ կարող ա գծի, ընդամենը։

----------

Sambitbaba (04.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, անկեղծ ասած՝ ես կոնկրետ զուտ գրելու պրոցեսից եմ հաճույք ստացել, որը դու անվանեցիր "սահուն ու պրոֆեսիոնալ շարադրանք", չնայած կարող ա կոնկրետ իմ մասը նկատի չունեիր, բայց ամեն դեպքում դա էլ նպատակ կարող էր լինել։ Հետո ֆենթըզի ժանրը էն ժանրերից ա, որ կարող ա ստեղծի աբստրակտ անիմաստություններ։ Նենց որ էնպես չի կամ միշտ չի, որ ամեն ստեղծագործություն պարտադիր հետաքրքիր սյուժե կամ խելոք մտային եզրահանգումների պիտի բերի։ Երբեմն զուտ էսթետիկական/գեղարվեստական պատկերներ կարող ա գծի, ընդամենը։


Դե հա դրա համար էլ առանձնացրեցի միմյանցից:
Բոլոր 3 հատվածներն էլ իմ կարծիքով սահուն ու պրոֆ. էին:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.07.2018), Բարեկամ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե հա բնականաբար Դանթեի Դժողքը չի, որ կարդալուց ստոպ տանք, փորձեմք մարսել ու էլի շարունակենք կարդալ:


Իհարկե, պետք չէ Գանթեի Դժոխքի պես վերաբերվել պատմվածքին: Բայց Բեքետի "Աթոռների" պես հանգիստ կարելի է վերաբերվել: Այդ դեպքում լավ էլ հասկանալի կլինի... :Smile: 

Կամ էլ Դանիիլ Հարմսի ստեղծագործությունների: Օրինակ.


*"Պատահարներ" շարքից: 
Վայր ընկնող պառավները*

Չափազանց հետաքրքրասիրությունից մի պառավ դուրս կախվեց պատուհանից, ընկավ ու ջարդուփշուր եղավ: 
Մեկ այլ պառավ դուրս կախվեց պատուհանից, և սկսեց նայել ցած՝ ջարդուփշուր եղած պառավին, բայց չափազանց հետաքրքրասիրությունից ընկավ ու ջարդուփշուր եղավ: 
Այնուհետև պատուհանից դուրս ընկավ երրորդ պառավը, հետո չորրորդը, հետո հինգերորդը:
Երբ ցած ընկավ վեցերորդ պառավը, ես ձանձրացա նայել նրանց վրա, և  գնացի Մալցևի շուկա, որտեղ, ասում են, մի կույր մարդու գործած վզնոց են նվիրել:

----------

Բարեկամ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հըմ, ոչ մի բա՞ն


Բացարձակ, ներող։ 

Բայց իմ գրական ճաշակը խիստ պրմիտիվ ա։ Չարժի ուշադրություն դարձնել։ Երևի պիտի չարտահայտվեի  :Blush:

----------

Բարեկամ (04.07.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բացարձակ, ներող։ 
> 
> Բայց իմ գրական ճաշակը խիստ պրմիտիվ ա։ Չարժի ուշադրություն դարձնել։ Երևի պիտի չարտահայտվեի


Չէ, իրականում գործը սահմանային պրիմիտիվ էր, երևի դրա համար ուղեղդ մերժել ա հասկանալ  :Jpit: 

Իսկ կարդալու ու արտահայտվելու համար շատ շոյված եմ, թիմի անունից  :Jpit:

----------

